# Ozark Mini-farm



## Ozarkian (Apr 27, 2008)

Friends, an older couple, are selling this great little place at a bargain price:

Ozark mini-farm only five miles from town, out in the country surrounded by forest. No close neighbors. Two bedroom house, about 10 years old.
Year-around SPRING. Rural water available soon. Electricity, septic, low taxes. Many fruit trees as well as very fertile raised beds for gardening.
Large storage shed. Almost 2 acres. Plenty of room for critters like chickens, a few goats, pigs, etc. $54,900. Call 870-405-7132 for more info and to see photos.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Location?


----------



## Ozarkian (Apr 27, 2008)

North Central AR


----------



## Will Scoggins (Oct 4, 2013)

What is the nearest town?


----------

